# Riego Automatico.



## fabiko (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola a todos soy fabio soy nuevo en el foro, y estoy en medio de un proyecto de automatizacion para la facu.

les comento un pco d*e* q*ue* se trata. 

una sola valvula q*ue* riegue a todas las plantas por igual cuando por lo menos una de ellas tenga una humedad inferior a la deseada 

macetas con sus respectivos sensores de humedad, tipo electrodos que funcionen con AC, (primera duda puedo hacer un solo circuito sensor con electrodos en paralelo?) encontre algunos esquemas de circuitos sensores de humedad, pero no se como acoplarlos con la valvula.

por lo q*ue* vi las valvulas mas economicas son las de los lavarropas, que funcionan con 220V. asi q*ue* a lo mejor me conviene usar una de esas....

otra duda, como comando la valvula para que entre en funcionamiento a patir de un cierto nivel minimo de humedad???

no es necesario que el sistema este continuamente sensando la humedad con q*ue* lo hago dos veces al dia es suficiente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Riego+Automatico.&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff44%2Flavadora-gafa-glad-6505-inox-acquarius-arranca-92208%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D817493&ss


----------

